# Depression and OCD



## Needtodecide (Sep 19, 2015)

In late 40s, married 20 yrs, wife clearly has depression and OCD. I've seen 3 different psycitrsit/ therapist about this, and I got very well versed and learned a lot. She will not go, simply following her Mom 's lead down the drain ( Mom has, wife mimics her on so much)

If somebody does not get help for this condition, it seems to me it ends the marriage. Anybody have thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Needtodecide (Sep 19, 2015)

Getting views, input appreciated.


----------



## Atristan (Sep 30, 2015)

I am in the same boat. My husband has battled depression for years but it has recently gotten to a point I don't know what to do. He does what he can to push me away. He talks of divorce and right now I'm staying at my mom's with our two small children. I don't know what to do. He's the love of my life and I want nothing more then to pull him out and show him how blessed he is. He has everything he could ever need but refuses help in seeing it. When he's having his good moments life is great and I try and remind him of that but at this point I don't know how to help him. I wish I could give you advice but I'm just as lost.


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife has OCD & Depression. It feels like my wife is in another committed relationship, she spends so much time thinking about and working on calming the noise in her head that pushes her to clean and organize constantly that she has no time for me or the kids. The sad think is she thinks she is doing all of it for the family but really the kids just want her time. She also spends all of our extra income on calming the noises in her head, we are always buying storage containers, cleaning supplies and we have a huge storage unit that we pay $120 a month for so that she does not have to have certain things in our garage. The stuff in the storage unit is stuff my boys want to use all of the time so they get mad at there mom for putting all of the camping stuff or golf stuff were it is hard to get too. Another problem is I am expected to work at the breakneck pace that she goes at all day and I don't want to. I help out a lot more then many of my co-workers and friends and I am still always on the poop list for wanting to go to bed at 10:00 or wanting to relax on the weekend. My wife spends so much energy on her OCD that she does not have time to do the normal Stay-At-Home mom things like gets kids up for school, make dinner, help with homework so that all ends up on my lap. It is very hard to know what to do and I know everyone is different but I, for now, have chosen to deal with it and just try to make myself happy.


----------

